
Facebook 'friends' mock 'suicide' of woman who posted goodbye message - hachiya
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/8241015/Facebook-friends-mock-suicide-of-woman-who-posted-goodbye-message.html
======
hachiya
"Some users of the site even taunted the 42-year-old over her final status
update instead of trying to save her, calling her a “liar” and saying the
fatal overdose was 'her choice'."

"Yesterday her mother, Jennifer Langridge, said she was shocked and upset that
nobody did anything for her daughter despite being aware of her threats."

"Mental health charities said the case was a sad reflection on today’s society
where friends made online are not necessarily friends in real life."

The ability to be more connected seems to have commoditized friendships.

The article admits of claims by some friends who lived far away trying to
obtain help, and a claim that this woman had basically "cried wolf" before.

But the trend does seem to be a cheapening of what friendship means.

~~~
cubicle67
Facebook 'friends' reminds me of a derogatory phrase we have here "You don't
have any mates, you just know people".

------
lylejohnson
Why is "suicide" in quotes in this article's title? This woman did actually
kill herself, right?

~~~
getonit
To reflect the fact that people didn't believe her, I'd guess.

